# SEOUL | Geumcheongu unknow building | U/C



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

SAM_2131 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_2132 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_2137 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_2136 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20160528_190123_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
Ssangyoung car shop move to other place
and suddenly demolish and to building something


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

20160614_170500_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20160613_212701_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서


----------

